# friends homemade grow box. tips?



## allovher (Sep 2, 2007)

My friend made this new grow box and I checked it out, the inside was spray painted with reflective silver paint then covered with mylar (for the most part). The box is about 3 feet long, 1 foot deep and 1.5 feet high. It has a 1500 lumen (guess) grow light, and a 1700 lumen lamp for veg period. Also it is ventilated by a 120mm computer fan and a small fan blows air in from the outside. Its usually 87 degreed f. when i open it up. Any tips would be sweet.:fid::fid::fid::fid::fid::fid:


Sorry webshots sucks, heres the pic..

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2446796130081788802LWVhCd


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 2, 2007)

sounds like a decent little setup....any pics?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 2, 2007)

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /60/7/96/13/2446796130081788802LWVhCd_ph.jpg on this server.


:confused2:

You're going to need some more lights for flowering. The rule of thumb is minimum of 3,000 lumens per square foot. That box is 3 square feet, so 9,000 lumens.

I sure hope your friend has read up on LST, because 1.5 feet is rather tight.

That fan should be plenty enough to keep the air moving. How hot is the ambient air where the box is? That's probably contributing to the high temp.


----------



## allovher (Sep 2, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> You're going to need some more lights for flowering. The rule of thumb is minimum of 3,000 lumens per square foot. That box is 3 square feet, so 9,000 lumens.
> 
> ...



well its the hottest part of the year here, im sweatin' right now. I'll get another grow light, that should give my friend the light needed. Ya its a little short, I hear there are ways to encourage stubby growth though. The box that it's made of has a couple drawers above the grow box roof that I can remove to add another half a foot if I have to. Am I going to have to you think?


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 2, 2007)

if you add the extra 1/2 foot you might be able to pull off a nice little SCROG grow....that may be the best way to maximize your all of your available space and light....


----------

